# Knitmaster Zippy 90 (chunky)



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

At some point I want to buy a chunky KM. There's a nice 'Zippy' on Ebay. Does anyone know if there is a ribber to go on this machine.
Any advice on chunkys would be appreciated.
Many thanks - Moira


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

I think there was a ribber, but I can't be 100% sure. Didn't pay too much attention as I already hsd the KM 155 with ribber


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

If this is a plastic bed machine like the Singer LK100 machine I have, the answer is no. You can see a picture of the LK100 here.
[http://groups.yahoo.com/group/plasticbedknittingmachines/]
The only plastic bed machines that ever had ribbers were the Bond Classic and the Bond Elite.
Although zippy 90 doesn't have a ribber, it is a great machine to work on, very sturdy, and handles a wide range of yarns.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Studio Knitter said:


> If this is a plastic bed machine like the Singer LK100 machine I have, the answer is no. You can see a picture of the LK100 here.
> [http://groups.yahoo.com/group/plasticbedknittingmachines/]
> The only plastic bed machines that ever had ribbers were the Bond Classic and the Bond Elite.
> Although zippy 90 doesn't have a ribber, it is a great machine to work on, very sturdy, and handles a wide range of yarns.


Thanks for that info - it sounds like a nice machine but I think I'll wait for one with a ribber. I already have one plastic bed machine - the 150. I love it - a great KM to learn on. Moira


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

Glad I could help you make your decision. If you want a really good machine that takes a ribber, look for an SK700 punchcard machine. It is a standard gauge machine and uses finer yarns. In the US, we can use what is called baby yarn and finer. I have used sport weight with good results, it is just a bit heavier than the baby yarn. The SK700 can use the SRP50, SRP60 and SRP 60N ribbers. The SRP60 requires different brackets in order to use it with the SK700. 
If you want a machine that takes heavy yarns, then you want to look for the SK155 which takes a ribber and also uses punchcards for decorative knitting. You can do fairisle (knit in), tuck, slip, and punch lace on it. The ribber that goes to it is the SR155. 
I have both of these machines and they are wonderful to knit on. You cannot go wrong buying either one of them.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Studio Knitter said:


> Glad I could help you make your decision. If you want a really good machine that takes a ribber, look for an SK700 punchcard machine. It is a standard gauge machine and uses finer yarns. In the US, we can use what is called baby yarn and finer. I have used sport weight with good results, it is just a bit heavier than the baby yarn. The SK700 can use the SRP50, SRP60 and SRP 60N ribbers. The SRP60 requires different brackets in order to use it with the SK700.
> If you want a machine that takes heavy yarns, then you want to look for the SK155 which takes a ribber and also uses punchcards for decorative knitting. You can do fairisle (knit in), tuck, slip, and punch lace on it. The ribber that goes to it is the SR155.
> I have both of these machines and they are wonderful to knit on. You cannot go wrong buying either one of them.


Thanks again - it would be a SK155 that I would want. Moira


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Take a look at the Brother KH260 and its ribber KR260 as well. It has a 24 st punch card reader and knits beautifully. With the ribber, the machine will knit finer yarns not usually considered for this model. the resulting fabric is very nice for fall knit jackets and not as heavy as you would think in the lighter yarn.
I posted a topic showing an argyle double jacquard, knit with only two colors of 1700 yard per pound baby yarn, a fine #3 at the LCS. You can see it if you look in my profile for the topics with the pictures...
For multiple colors in double jacquard it may even knit 2000 ypp/4 ply yarn at its lowest tension, (haven't tested that gauge of yarn as of yet on my bulky) as well as the sport/5 ply, worsted and baby weights. 
Does anyone know if the SK155's ribber knits simulknit???


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

You wont find a better bulky machine! Mine is marvelous, and so easy to use. Also, the carriage has rollers underneath that causes it to just glide across the bed, making it so easy to use.


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

The only machine that does Simulknit is the Toyota 901 standard gauge machine.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Studio Knitter said:


> You wont find a better bulky machine! Mine is marvelous, and so easy to use. Also, the carriage has rollers underneath that causes it to just glide across the bed, making it so easy to use.


I love my bulky and feel the same as you
Does the SR155 knit simulknit?


----------



## Studio Knitter (May 28, 2012)

No, only the Toyota 901 standard gauge machine.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Studio Knitter said:


> Glad I could help you make your decision. If you want a really good machine that takes a ribber, look for an SK700 punchcard machine. It is a standard gauge machine and uses finer yarns. In the US, we can use what is called baby yarn and finer. I have used sport weight with good results, it is just a bit heavier than the baby yarn. The SK700 can use the SRP50, SRP60 and SRP 60N ribbers. The SRP60 requires different brackets in order to use it with the SK700.
> If you want a machine that takes heavy yarns, then you want to look for the SK155 which takes a ribber and also uses punchcards for decorative knitting. You can do fairisle (knit in), tuck, slip, and punch lace on it. The ribber that goes to it is the SR155.
> I have both of these machines and they are wonderful to knit on. You cannot go wrong buying either one of them.


Hi Studio Knitter...I also have both these machines (mine are Singer brand) and love my mid-gauge, but the standard machine has been put away because I had trouble knitting regular yarn on it. Seemed to only want cone yarn. What is your secret to using regular yarn...maybe I can dig it back out.

Apette


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Take a look at the Brother KH260 and its ribber KR260 as well. It has a 24 st punch card reader and knits beautifully. With the ribber, the machine will knit finer yarns not usually considered for this model. the resulting fabric is very nice for fall knit jackets and not as heavy as you would think in the lighter yarn.
> I posted a topic showing an argyle double jacquard, knit with only two colors of 1700 yard per pound baby yarn, a fine #3 at the LCS. You can see it if you look in my profile for the topics with the pictures...
> For multiple colors in double jacquard it may even knit 2000 ypp/4 ply yarn at its lowest tension, (haven't tested that gauge of yarn as of yet on my bulky) as well as the sport/5 ply, worsted and baby weights.
> Does anyone know if the SK155's ribber knits simulknit???


Thanks Kate! Moira


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a SK155 with ribber, and although I know they are nice machines, I sold mine and kept my Brother KH260. If you already have a Brother standard gauge machine then you will find using the Brother chunky easier. Also if you have a knitleader for a Brother standard this can then also be used on the chunky.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Susie, did the SK155 knit all the same stitch styles the brother 260 does? Does it knitweave and knit threadlace in addition to the tuck and skip/slip and fair isle? Does it with and without its ribber knit any additional stitch styles or lack any the KH260 is capable of? Can you knit double jacquard on the SK155, is there a yarn changer that is compatable with it?


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Chunky Knitmster 150 complete with Ribber. Although its not a punchcard machine it knits beautifully. I only paid £50 for both and am happy to try out some hand manipulation on the thicker yarns. I would have liked a punchcard machine but this was too much of a bargain to pass on.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I had a SK155 with ribber, and although I know they are nice machines, I sold mine and kept my Brother KH260. If you already have a Brother standard gauge machine then you will find using the Brother chunky easier. Also if you have a knitleader for a Brother standard this can then also be used on the chunky.


I'm using a Silver Reed knitter with a Knitmaster ribber. I think Silver Reed/Knitmaster/Brother are the same or similar. Getting a similar chunky makes sense. I don't have a knitleader. As, so far, I have only knit for children I haven't really had the need. Thank for the advice. Moira


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

LUCYMARIE said:


> I have a Chunky Knitmster 150 complete with Ribber. Although its not a punchcard machine it knits beautifully. I only paid £50 for both and am happy to try out some hand manipulation on the thicker yarns. I would have liked a punchcard machine but this was too much of a bargain to pass on.


That was a bargain - hope I'm that lucky! There's a Knitmaster 151 Chunky with ribber on Ebay starting at £299 - no bids yet. Moira


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

Knitmaster became Silver Reed. Brother is different


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

meebo1 said:


> Knitmaster became Silver Reed. Brother is different


OK - thanks! Moira


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Susie, did the SK155 knit all the same stitch styles the brother 260 does? Does it knitweave and knit threadlace in addition to the tuck and skip/slip and fair isle? Does it with and without its ribber knit any additional stitch styles or lack any the KH260 is capable of? Can you knit double jacquard on the SK155, is there a yarn changer that is compatable with it?


The SK155 knits all the same patterns as the Brother KH260, although Knitmaster/Silver Reed call Thread lace, Punch lace.
The SK155 is only a 12 stitch repeat the Brother a 24 stitch repeat. I am also pretty certain that you can't get a ribber for the SK155, at lease you couldn't when I last checked.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that I have made a mistake with my earlier post. I stated that I had a ribber with my SK155, I didn't, the ribber I had was with a SK150 and that wouldn't fit. Others have stated that they have a ribber with their SK155 but I couldn't get one and have just read on another site that they are not available for the Silver Reed SK155. So I am rather confused about this now. Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this.


----------



## Pongo3 (May 23, 2012)

Love your name too


----------



## Pongo3 (May 23, 2012)

Love your name that's my name too.


----------

